# Aveiro City.



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Aveiro, city of canals.*

This city was once a great seaport with a history linked to its salt pans dating back prior to 959AD as recorded in the will of Countess Mumadona. Much later, in the 16th Century it acquired new prosperity through its cod fishing industry practiced off the coast of Newfoundland. Unfortunately, very strong storms occurred at the end of the same century with the result that the harbour mouth silted up and thus virtually dealing a deathblow to all its beneficial trade.

Today the area is a centre of industry but the old lagoon of about 65 sq. km. still has its charm with the many canals and the distinctive and colorful “moliceiros” boats that were used to collect seaweed. The town is basically a mixture of neat fishermen’s cottages rebuilt into wonderful coffee houses and restaurants and Art Nouveau mansions with a few historic buildings. The small houses lining the beach area are most attractive with their distinct colorful facades of different painted colours. The church of Misericôrdia dates from the 16th Century, whilst the more modest Cathedral São Domingos is from the 15th Century. The city’s museum is located in what previously was the Mosteiro de Jesus where Santa Joana, the daughter of King Afonso V died in 1490. This museum, besides holding the tomb of this Saint in a richly gold decorated sanctuary, has an interesting collection of primitive and 15th Century art.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

very nice pictures from de "venice of Portugal" lololo


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes, a smaller version of Venice.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

cool city, wath is taht arch in the 7 pic?


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

One of the art neuveau buildings of aveiro:










Great city! I love the stadium!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lss911 said:


> One of the art neuveau buildings of aveiro:
> 
> Great city! I love the stadium!


Let's hope it gets a facelift pretty soon.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Further pics - new*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

I must keep my city alive!


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

it's like a fairy tale >:O


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

A nice blend of architectual styles


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

----


----------



## gohcan (May 31, 2004)

Wow, it seems to be a nice and beautiful city. Thanks!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Arpels said:


> cool city, wath is taht arch in the 7 pic?


Just the top end of Aveiro's tallest building.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

I was there a couple of years ago. Amazing city.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Urban Dave said:


> I was there a couple of years ago. Amazing city.


Keep coming!


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

.)


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Photos by Fern:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Originally Posted by JM*

*Train Stations, old and new*









































*Hotel As Américas, art nouveau jewel*









*Lourenço Peixinho avenue, Aveiro's main avenue* 

























































*Historic Center*









































Fish Market Square









Houses at Rossio Square









Hotel Moliceiro

















Future Art Nouveau Museum









Rota da Luz Building









Republic Museum







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

spotila said:


> it's like a fairy tale >:O


Almost.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:uh: nice!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

lovely city!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeap.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Further pics of Aveiro - PORTUGAL*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I really like that modern stadium!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

very nice! kay:


----------



## obtuse_edge (Apr 17, 2006)

Very nice charming seaport.


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Lovely city!

Avreiro is also very special: there are no canals in a significant number in other Iberian cities.


----------

